# Yuan to Start Direct Trading With Euro as China Pushes Usage



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

China will start direct trading between the yuan and the euro tomorrow as the world's second-largest economy seeks to spur global use of its currency.

Yuan to Start Direct Trading With Euro as China Pushes Usage - Bloomberg


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

One more nail driven into the coffin of the dollar. I wonder how many years are left.


----------

